# Texas & Green Terror



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

new fishes..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ah the texas cichlid...perhaps my second favorite fish of all. absolutely love these central american cichlids. needless to say youll have quite the agressive tank here and i hope they work well together. terrors and texans can really go at it but are actually very easily kept together. 
the fish look great. nice and healthy looking and i can already tell theyre gonna have those poppin blue/green colors that theyre known for


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate..yea I know that this is very aggressive tank but I wanted to try this comm tank..
I have jags
tex
cons
gt
oscar
and I just want one more pair of festae..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

every fish you just mentioned there is my favorite. you and i have much in common sir


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice fish and tanks, mate!...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

take another pic in like 2 months ill be curious to see how much bigger they are. these guys grow quick and in a little bit theyll get some sick looking colors going.

any future plans for them or are they staying put


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey ocellatus,what do you think about pair of umbee or dovii..?








I will try comm tank with jags,texas and green terror,just need to add one pair of festae in that tank and we will see..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

every fish in that tank is an amazing cichlid
i actually love the tank. the bogwoods a nice touch. as far as a dovii goes its hard to find a more potentially aggressive cichlid that has the means to back it up. doviis i call rippers cause istead of playing the friendly jaw locking and nudging most cichlid do they literally tear and rip other fish apart when theyre big enough. tread with caution lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update!...Kick ass cichlid tank!...


----------

